# brancher 2 écrans sur Imac



## jpa67 (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour - J'ai un Imac 24 pouces 2,66 GHZ Core 2 Duo
Je voudrais brancher un 2ème écran et savoir si la carte graphique permet de faire l'opération suivante :
- mettre un deuxième écran avec quel adapteur ?
- avec Photoshop mettre l'image à travailler sur le 24 pouces et les outils de photoshop sur le 2ème écran, est-ce possible ?

merci de vos réponses
A bientôt
jpa


----------



## Onmac (1 Mai 2011)

Salut ! 
Quel OS as-tu ?
Pour l'adaptateur, c'est un Display-->VGA ou DVI.
Si tu as Snow Léopard ou Léopard, ton iMac va reconnaitre ton écran comme "extension du bureau" donc tu fait glisser ce que tu veux vers cette extension. 
A tester.


----------



## jpa67 (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour Onmac
Merci pour ta réponse, j'avais passé peu de temps avant ta réponse à la FNAC et j'ai posé la question.
Après 2 "NON, pas possible" un autre conseiller m'a dit "Oui, c'est possible"
Faut juste acheter un adapteur Mini-DVI to VGA pour 19 Euros
Ce n'est pas le bon adapteur, je vais retourner prendre celui que tu conseilles et qui fait 29 Euros. Il me semble que c'est l'adapteur Mini DisplayPort vers VGA.
Le FNAC Strasbourg est très sympa, il n'y aura aucun problème pour l'échange.
Je te tiendrai au courant
En tous cas Mac génération est un forum efficace et agréable

A bientôt
jpa

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h06 ----------

OUI Onmac, j'ai oublié, j'ai bien Snow Léopard

A+
jpa


----------



## jpa67 (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour Onmac - Tout fonctionne comme tu l'as décrit, le displayport vers VGA, 29 Euros,  est bien ce qu'il fallait
Merci
A bientôt
jpa


.


----------



## Onmac (5 Mai 2011)

Ok ! 
Voilà, sujet résolu ! (n'oublie pas de marquer le sujet comme résolu  ) 

A+


----------

